# FET at GRI, anyone had any experiences?



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi there, I've just had my 2nd negative fresh cycle (first at GRI) and this time round have 5 frostie's waiting. I was just wondering if anyone knew how soon you could use them and how many they defrost at a time? Would they defrost all 5 and choose the best 2 or can they defrost 2 at a time? Sorry for all the questions, I could ring the hospital to ask but they're always too nice and sympathetic and I'd cry!!  
Thanks xxx


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi
I am on my 6th fet at gri. What you must remember is that the frosties are yours not theirs so you have the final say on how many to thaw at a time and be prepared to stick to your guns as sometimes I have got the impression that they want to thaw more rather than less just to get them used.

That said, take their advice as to what their expectations are ( though I think as a policy they do not freeze anything less than a grade 6/10) as they are the experts and note that they never tell you bad news on ET about their quality unless you ask eg they might say yay they are grade 8/10 but then you find out that though they look perfect they aren't developing. I guess I can undertsnd why they do that.

Also if they thaw well and you don't use them eg you have more than you need then they are usually happy to refreeze and use again which is good.

All the best.

Px
PS my dd was a fresh cycle!


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Pupz,

Thank you so much for your reply, it was really helpful (but I was sorry to read what you've been through to gain all that knowledge). 
That was such a relief to read that they would re freeze any embryos, it must be such a difficult decision deciding how many to defrost in case they don't thaw or you take too many out and they all thaw etc. 
I think they said all my 5 frosties were 10/10 like the 2 we had transferred but that's no garantee they'd thaw well.
Anyway thank you again, it was really helpful reading. Wishing you all the best as well xxx


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi

They will def re freeze but I guess they need to be of good enough quality first but if that was not the case you probably wouldn't be transferring them anyway.

6th fet bfn for me today.

Good luck with your cycle-would be interested to hear how it goes.

Px


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Pupz,

really sorry about your bfn   doesn't get any easier does it? 

I phoned up to chat about fet and the nurse was adamant they'd defrost all 5 and with any luck be in a position to transfer the best 2 then discard the rest.........we'll see about that! I already feel cheated out of 3 'goes' as we were told we couldn't have iui due to the ectopic so for them to just throw away any good embryo's, well I shall be having words about that   !

Again, I'm really sorry about your outcome xx


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Right, so do you have the number of the lab as opposed to the clinic? Guess had better not type it here but it will be on your fet pamphlet. Call the lab and speak to the embryologist called Karen if poss -just say you are looking for advice. I have found her most helpful. They are I think now just resigned to my calling up and thawing of small quantities. And fyi none have ever not survived the thaw. Rubbish afterwards clearly but the thaw has always been fine. The bottom line is if you are determined not to "waste" any you should just thaw each time the maximum you would be prepared to put back in. The risk of course is that you will end up with nothing on transfer day-and they will tell you that quite correctly- but my personal view has always been that that is fine as I would prefer to know that none had been wasted in a situation like you describe ie ones are discarded because they would not survive another freeze and frost but might have been ok if you had the ability to put them in there and then.

Hope that makes sense? You have to decide wastage v qualitative decision I think. As they don't routinely go to blast I think it is moot how much of a qualitative decision they can take anyway.

Good luck. Get the embryologist to write on your file what you have authorised. They will be fine if they know you know what you are talking about and appreciate the risks.

Px


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello,

Good luck when it comes to your f.e.t.
I had a successful f.e.t. which resulted in my little boy who is 3 now. I had 6 eggs defrosted that time.
In February this year I had a failed f.e.t . The clinic wanted me to defrost 6 eggs again but I asked them to only do 4 as they told me that they definitely did not and would not  re freeze any left over embryos. I'm now down regging for my next f.e.t. and will be asking for 4 again as my last failed attempt wasn't because I never got good embryos to implant. I think Glasgow do push for you to defrost more but you can insist on them defrosting less like I did. However they would not remotely entertain any suggestion of re freezing eggs for me.
All my treatment has been at G.R.I

Shazi x


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Shazicowfan  

Thanks for your reply. Well done on your little boy, always great to hear success stories. 
I've only got the 5 frozen embryo's and it's a bit overwhelming deciding if you risk just thawing 2 or 3 and ending up with none or just going with all 5 and accepting what happens to the rest. 
Anyway, I am very grateful to have the 5 as I only ended up with 1 viable embryo with my first cycle (not GRI). I only have good things to say about GRI, they have so far been excellent with their care. DH only complaint is the coffee machine that has been out of order each time we go   . As long as my cycle arrives roughly when it should I will be starting tx for the FET at the beginning of September and am popping all my vitamins etc in preparation. 
Wishing you lots good luck with your treatment xx


----------

